# Magia General > Teoría de la Magia >  Diálogo interno

## Arturo Jiménez

Juro y perjuro que he usado el buscador, pero no he encontrado gran cosa específica de esta herramienta.

Corregidme si me equivoco.

El diálogo interno es la conversación que mantenemos con nosotros mismos mientras estamos actuando. El diálogo interno tiene efectos a nivel subconsciente, de forma que influye en nuestras acciones físicas involuntarias y en nuestra expresión corporal en general, contribuyendo a mejorar o empeorar el resultado final del juego.

De esta manera, un diálogo interno positivo, facilita que demos mayor o menor importancia a las acciones que así lo requieren. Que no 'telegrafiemos' las trampas, que nos convenzamos a nosotros mismos (y por tanto así lo transmitamos) que estamos realmente haciendo magia...

Un mal diálogo interno por contra, puede hacer que estemos nerviosos todo el tiempo, pensando más en lo que puede salir mal que en entretener al público. Que estemos más tiempo pensando en cómo hacer la trampa o en que no se vea (y por tanto, haciéndola más evidente) que en lo que sí queremos que se vea. Nos hace tener sentimientos de culpa, y eso se transmite.

No se puede no tener diálogo interno: O lo controlamos nosotros, decidiendo de antemano cuál queremos que éste sea y ensayándolo bien, como un aspecto más del juego, o nos exponemos a que nuestra mente nos sabotee, con un mal diálogo interno.

¿Qué opinais de todo esto? ¿estais de acuerdo? ¿hasta qué punto pensais que es importante el diálogo interno y su ensayo? ¿realmente lo utilizais conscientemente en vuestros ensayos y actuaciones? ¿cómo 'diseñais' el diálogo interno de un juego o de una actuación?

Muchas gracias de antemano por vuestras respuestas.

Un abrazo.

----------


## golfov

un tema interesante, la verdad que yo no lo suelo poner en practica en los ensayos tampoco le he dado mucha importancia. Creo que es cierto lo que comentas que si tienes un dialogo interno negativo o intentas esconder mas la trampa peor lo haras de cara al publico, es como si estubieses nervioso y te quedases bloqueado en plena actuacion.

pondre en practica en los proximos este tema aver de que forma me afecta en el rendimiento.

un saludo

----------


## Arza

Yo creo que el dialogo interno es tener claro que quieres decir a tus espectadores con el efecto y asumirlo "internamente" de tal forma (para ello hay que creerselo) que esto predomine sobre como vas a ejecutar el efecto o sea que tu mente este mas en lo que quieres decir que en como lo vas a decir, aunque claro esta ese como lo vas a decir tiene que ser muy ensayado y lo mas perfecto posible (tecnica, construccion etc....)

----------


## borjini

si alguno de vosotros esta interesado las notas de conferencia de los dreammakers habla sobretodo del diálogo interno y de como formar un personaje en un numero. si alguno esta interesado en algo más detallado que me mande un mp!! un saludo!

----------


## ALBERTAKIS

Hola. En mi opinion el dialogo interno debe existir, si, pero durante los ensayos para que cuando estemos actuando sea todo tan automático que no quepa la posibilidad de pensar. No se si me explico, es como cuando estás aprendiendo a conducir... Debes acordarte que la 2ª se mete hacia arriba.... pero cuando ya sabes conducir ni lo piensas, sale automatico. Pues esta es mi opinion, en definitiva, dialogo interno si, pero hasta que metamos la 2ª sin pensar en ello. Un saludo

----------


## ALBERTAKIS

Hola Borjini. Si que me interesarian esas notas de conferencia de los dreammakers. Por favor, como podría tener acceso a ellas? Gracias. Un saludo

----------


## Iban

Creo que ninguno hemos entendido correctamente el concepto de diálogo interior.

¿Alguien que lo conozca y lo suela poner en práctica, podría hablarnos más de él?

----------


## borjini

el dialogo interno es un aditivo a la hora de actuar. Se suele utilizar cuando haces un numero musical. es el dialogo que debes tener tú contigo mismo.esto provoca un aumento exponencial a la hora de transmitir al público. pongo un ejemplo.

acción: coges una varita y un pañuelo. agitas la varita y el pañuelo desaparece. 
dialogo interno:  "vamos a ver que hay encima de la mesa(miras la mesa), anda! una varita y un pañuelo! voy a ver que pasa si  lo cojo. me siento lleno de poderes para hacer magia con esto. voy a intentar hacer desaparecer el pañuelo. a ver si agito la varita! (desaparece) uaaaauu!! que ha pasado! ha desaparecido!

esto aunque no lo parezca es lo que percibe el público. si tienes un diálogo interno cuando actuas ese suplemento de emociones aumenta las exprsiones de la cara, los gestos se hacen más claros y todo se vuelve más coherente.
un brevísmo y escueto resumen de lo que es el diálogo interno para mí.

----------


## borjini

quiero deciros a todos los que estais interesados que no puedo ofreceros todas las páginas de las notas, pero si puedo enviar a quien quiera email con las dos hojas que hablan de ello. no se si esto es piratear o no , por lo que si alguien sabe de este tema más que yo que me ponga al corriente.. gracias!!

----------


## S. Alexander

Otra buena forma de usarlo es en los momentos de silencio antes del clímax de un efecto o ante un fallo aparente.

Si en un fallo aparente estás pensando: "_A ver si cuela, a ver si cuela_" o _"Bah, ahora vuelvo esta y como ya tengo todo hecho..."_, tu cara transmite exactamente eso y la gente no se traga que sea un fallo aparente (casi escribo un *falo* aparente).
En cambio si piensas como si realmente la hubieras cag*do, tu cara refleja eso.

Recuerdo a Miguelajo explicándonos su diálogo interno en un fallo aparente (que nos mató a todos, sin excepción)... pero que lo cuente él si quiere, yo solo digo que es bueno grabarse y, cuando se falla un juego, no borrarlo, ponerlo y estudiarse a sí mismo. Ver cuántos segundos tardas en reaccionar, recordar lo que has pensado cuando te ha ocurrido el fallo, etc.

Esta técnica puede usarse también para el resto de expresiones, que yo sepa.

Un abrazo mágico

S. Alexander

----------


## Fran Gomez

> En cambio si piensas como si realmente la hubieras cag*do, tu cara refleja eso.


Una duda: ¿Y si careces de dotes interpretativas? 

Me intentaré explicar. 
Si yo me obligo a pensar que he fallado pero sé que no es así... creéis que en mi expresión se percibirá alguna diferencia?

Creo que no vale con crearse un guión interno y recitarlo internamente. Hay que creérselo y ahí es donde veo la dificultad.

Una opción que puede funcionar con alguien como yo, carente de facultades interpretativas, es crear un guión interno que te ayude a transmitir determinadas emociones o actitudes pero que realmente no tiene nada que ver con lo que está sucediendo. Siguiendo con el ejemplo del fallo aparente. Que os parece si, cuando me tengo que dar cuenta de que he fallado y quiero transmitir confusión y nerviosismo mi guión interno consiste en pensar lo mas rápido posible de que color eran los calcetines que me puse hace cuatro días exactamente? 

Quizá sea un poco retorcido, pero toda mi expresión reflejará nerviosismo y confusión porque quiero saber, cuanto antes, ese enigma que me he obligado a descubrir.

Con respecto a emociones concretas. A mi me ayuda el siguiente ejercicio:

Pensar en un momento de tu vida que hayas vivido una emoción de una forma muy profunda. Intentar recordar todos los detalles posibles de ese momento. Que vestías, donde estabas, con quién, que día hacia. De esta forma luego, en plena actuación, resulta medianamente fácil proyectarte durante un instante a esa situación que has remarcado en tu memoria. A veces es un detalle muy tonto el que tienes que recordar en el momento que necesites para que aflore esa emoción. Déjate llevar!

A lo que me refiero es que, para mi, es mejor un guión interno abstracto pero que potencie lo que a mi me interese a un guión interno literal que yo mismo no me creo nada.

¿Alguno ha probado algo parecido?

----------


## Iban

Fran, interesantísimo.

Pregunta: ¿los recuerdos no se gastan? ¿No pierden fuerza emotiva de tanto "usarlos"? ¿Los vas renovando y sustituyendo?

----------


## Pulgas

Fran, cuando hablas de recuerdeos... En eso, básicamente, consite el Método del Actor de Stanislavski (ése que tanto nos recomienda Ignoto). Si acudimos a ese sistema, aprenderemos a mostrar emociones de una manera realista.
Iban, no se trata tanto de recordar una y otra vez un hecho del pasado, sino de aprender a integrar esos recuerdos en los hechos (ficticios) actuales. De ese modo no se gastan los recuerdos.

----------


## renard

Que bueno Fran y gracias a mi personamente me gusta,ademas es una forma de aprender a actuar estoy seguro que cuando se aga varias veces uno ya no nesecitara utilizar el systema y podra hacerlo por si solo.

----------


## MrTrucado

El aporte de Fran me parece buenisimo, es como bien dice Pulgas un metodo "memoria emocional" y es usado por actores para recordar emociones y aplicarlo en el momento adecuado.
En cuanto al discurso interno os dejo este video que me parece muy interesante, ya que se puede aplicar a la magia, cuando debes actuar delante del publico:
Es la pista numero 6 a partir del minuto 1:10
Vídeos de El Hormiguero 3.0 - 3 de Octubre de 2011

El que no tenga realplayer no podrá ver el video, os pongo otro enlace se puede ver en VLC Mediaplayer poniendo el link y descargarlo, a partir del 1:10
http://desprogresiva.antena3.com/mp_.../00019/006.mp4

----------


## joweme

Lo que nos viene a decir en el video del hormiguero el Dr. Mario Alonso Puig esta basado y actualmente es de lectura obligatoria el libro el secreto o el libro de este mismo autor Mario Alonso el cual se llama Vivir es un asunto urgente. Creo que por estas razones que da es tan importante un pensamiento positivo. Tachenme de loco si quereis pero llevo aplicando este dialogo interno desde hace tiempo y he conseguido cosas que parecian imposibles y mas que quedan por llegar.
A mi punto de vista perosonal es cierto que si te lo crees o no de cualquier foma estas en lo cierto.
Dejo un video de este maravilloso Dr. Mario Alonso Puig

----------


## Luis Vicente

No todos los actores comparten que el diálogo interno es la principal manera de comunicar emociones, aunque sin duda ayuda mucho. He oido de buenos actores que trabajan principalmente técnicas de expresión corporal para comunicar con su público. Aquí os dejo una página para que tomeis ideas:
EXPRESION FACIAL

----------


## Fran Gomez

La de información interesante que ha salido en estos últimos posts.

Muuy interesante el señor Mario Alonso Puig hablando sobre el diálogo interno que tenemos cotidianamente. Lo que nos decimos a nosotros mismos de forma automática, que no inconsciente, altera nuestra percepción de la realidad.

Pulgas, muchas gracias. Desconocía que el famoso Método del Actor de Stanislavski tuviese algo que ver con esto. Leyendo un poco por ahí veo que el lo llama 'Memoria emocional/Memoria afectiva'. Voy a tratar de seguir profundizando en esto, que me interesa muchísimo... empezaré por buscar los libros que tiene publicados, que creo que son cuatro.  Si conoces (o conocéis!) más bibliografía sobre el tema os lo agradecería, que estoy muy pez.

Luis Vicente, muchas gracias!

Me encantaría ver a un mago que llorase cuando le desaparece la pelota, y que te abrazase enormemente feliz cuando con un pase mágico le ayudases a recuperarla.

----------


## Luis Vicente

Para los que estén interesados en un vistazo rápido al método Stanislavsky os dejo este enlace.

Analizando su contenido veréis que hay cosas aprovechables por el mago en una actuación normal, pero hay muchísimos ingredientes que nada tienen que ver con el mago que no hace de otra persona, que es él mismo jugando con el público a que tiene poderes mágicos. Más cosas tiene en común con las técnicas de comunicación de un orador o de un vendedor de teletienda que las de un actor (salvo que hagas magia teatralizada con un guión y varios personajes). Por ello muchos magos consagrados (Tamariz entre ellos) niegan la conveniencia de dejarse dirigir por actores.

Stanislavsky - Opinión - Resumen del método Stanislavsky

----------


## Luis Vicente

Completando el controvertido tema la memoria emotiva para el trabajo del actor, os dejo este enlace donde se comenta lo esencial del método y algunas críticas.

La memoria emotiva y su discutida eficacia para la actuaciÃ³n - Monografias.com

----------

